# Shoe polish



## JGUIS (Aug 13, 2006)

I decided to keep these two.  I'm almost positive they are both shoe polish.  Esquire Scuff Kote decoish bottle, and Griffin AllWite


----------



## longneck (Aug 13, 2006)

hey nice finds   look like real keepers to me 





 GOOD DIGGING TO ALL....


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 13, 2006)

Real nice bottle w'brush J.  How deep was that one.  Rare to see it come out so clean including the brush.                        Ben


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 13, 2006)

It was only about a foot down in a roadside dump that was mostly metal and beer bottles.  Had to get out the Brillo for it.[]


----------



## insulatorlover (Aug 16, 2006)

I found a "Quintone Scuffy for all scuffed shoes"  this weekend on a stream bank.  It's about the same size.  It had the cover and polish still in it!


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Apr 4, 2011)

I just  found those two bottles today! They are soaking full of soapy water.


----------



## madman (Apr 4, 2011)

wow this is an old post! way before josh hit privy heaven and disappeared


----------

